# Coban Collars for LGDs and big dogs



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

OK as promised here are the custom collars for LGDs and large / giant breeds my friend is starting to make. She now has first prototype collar done and has a website.

The first one she made is already going to Turkey. My Spanish Mastiff is modeling it on her webpage as are the two Boz Shepherd girls I just brought over from Turkey, lol. The collar is simply breathtaking and stout as possibly can be. The spikes are super fine. Everything about it is first class. Even if you didn't use one for working they'd make great 'show off' or 'take to the vet/town' collars, lol. Totally custom work. What ever you want, they will do it, from 8 inch spikes on down, lol...bells, no bells, names, no names, intricate stamping, carving, what ever....all hand done, no two will ever be the same. They are making a simple plain vanilla leather collar too for $40. Her husband FYI is a top saddlemaker. 

http://www.cobancollars.com


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ooooooh I'm off to drool over collars ....

Just recieved our Kangal puppy yesterday , suppose I should wait 'til he gets a bit bigger .LOL


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful leatherwork. I love that photo of the puppy inside the collar.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL Wolf Flower that is the Boz girl from Turkey she is a crack up! Big for her britches!
Hey Amy my boy follows me around like glue too! He's still pretty tired from the trip.
Letting him kick back on the lawn with the other pups and taking walkabouts with him showing him the lay of the place and the goats. Very intelligent pup. Glad you got yours too, keep us posted on how Deav does, I named my guy Errol.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL Brian must have updated you on him ! hee hee 

I am so impressed with him , he's like no other dog I've owned before ! We have a donkey jack that HATES dogs or anything that resembles one , our other dogs have learned to stay far away from him . Deav already let the donkey know to stay clear of HIM !


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad you both like the pups. I try to tell people that they are quite different than most dogs. But until you get to spend time with them, it seems like talk. 
Sounds like Deav might need a collar, as he might bite on something to big to hold on to one day. I plan to get some for my dogs. Might ask cobancollar if they can make a thick nylon verson also. But I like their Fancy collar. Will be some nice bling for MONSTER, on our trips to town.


----------

